# FOUND IT !! Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--



## skillet (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone got a good source for an home alarm system alarm *siren*.. The one that I installed with it, up in the eve, is 100dB (steady) tone and this is not near enough. Will not do at all....

I was thinking a warble 150dB would do the trick.. This elderly gentleman wants a loud LOUD siren so that the neighbors can hear it if there is a problem..

I take all advice and council... 

Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## Outrider (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*

May i suggest you consider a bell? Check with some alarm supply outfits. Look for a "12 inch gong". In my experience this will "get the neighbors attention" better than any siren. Best is to install 2 under the eves of the house. Correct Installation is important as is "tuning" the bell. Years ago my partner & i had an
alarm co and ran several tests to prove the above. Should you wish, send me a PM with your phone number and time to call (I am in Calif) and i will be happy to share what i know.


"


----------



## yuandrew (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*

Train Air horn?


----------



## nakahoshi (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*

Im an electrician, and we were doing a job at this one house, and the man who owned it before the new owner had rigged up his own security system. There was a siren that ran off of 12 volts, he had a car battery sitting in his attic, which was scary, imagine if that leaked??? i took it thinking i could use it in my car, :laughing:, but after hearing how loud it was i diddnt want to risk getting arrested. Its pretty old so i dont know if your looking for someone to give you a siren or just to recomend a siren. Sorry if this was a waste of your 2 minutes. i still have it, its sitting in my basement, heavy though
-bobby


----------



## KC2IXE (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*

That DOES give me an idea- I usually have a big, HP CO2 cylinder around - a smallish STEAM whistle - should hear ir for a bit of a way - a BIG one (which would take more air than I can regularly supply) - that could be heard for MILES


----------



## bexteck (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*

This idea is probably similar to the 12V siren mentioned in an above post. There are 120V sirens commonly called fire sirens or fire horns which consist of a motor, a spinning disk which creates the sound and a horn to amplify it. 

A summer camp I worked at for a few years used two of these sirens to alert campers to emergencies and drills. The camp was probably around 60 acres and the sirens could be heard anywhere on it.

Another good thing about this kind of sirens is that they do not sound like the typical home alarm or car alarm, which will make it more likely to be responded to.

Whatever you decide, I would recommend that you inform your neighbors that you have installed a siren, and even test it so that they can hear what it sounds like. That way if it begins going off in the middle of the night, they can immediately recognize it as your siren and call the police.


----------



## Mike Painter (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Need a Alarm System Siren --> LOUD <--*



skillet said:


> Anyone got a good source for an home alarm system alarm *siren*.. The one that I installed with it, up in the eve, is 100dB (steady) tone and this is not near enough. Will not do at all....
> 
> I was thinking a warble 150dB would do the trick.. This elderly gentleman wants a loud LOUD siren so that the neighbors can hear it if there is a problem..
> 
> ...


Why doesn't he talk with the neighbors and find somebody willing to be called if there is a problem. He can then buy a system that will dial numbers and allow him to explain the problem or just have somebody listen in.

Note that a decibel is a sound level at a particular distance and the inverse square law applies.


----------

